# Amplificador con TDA7294



## Razorback

Hola, como están... bueno, paso a contarles...hoy terminé de armar un amplificador con un TDA7294 y oh sorpresa cuando lo voy a probar... ninguna señal de funcionamiento... revisé el cableado y está todo ok. (resistencias y capacitores).. Como puedo probar si el TDA está en buenas condiciones?. No tuvo cortos ni fué sometido a mas tensión de la que indica el datasheet. Alguien me ayuda? El plano es el que figura en el datasheet. Gracias y salu2


----------



## Apollo

Hola Razorback:

EL integrado tiene un pin de control de "mute", y otro de "StandBy", si no aplicas ningún voltaje a esos  pines no va a sonar, ¿Que voltaje marca el datasheet para estos dos pines?.  Fuera de eso no veo otra razón por la que no suene, a menos que esté dañado el integrado.

Saludos y suerte!


----------



## Razorback

Hola Apollo, gracias por tu ayuda. Te cuento que cuando conecto el jumper a masa, pasa a reposo, si alimento el standby y mute vuelve a estar activo y se entivia un poco pero nada mas, solo se escucha un leve zumbido que es de la fuente de alimentación, solo eso, de la señal de audio nada.. Ya no se que mas probar. Que puedo hacer?
Te adjunto el esquema ....


P.D: como compruebo que sirba el TDA?...solo cambiándolo? Gracias


----------



## Apollo

Hola Razorback:

En una Búsqueda en Yahoo, me encontré muchas variaciones del diagrama qeu enviaste, pero todas son muy parecidas.

Los pines de mute y Stby van juntos a B+ cuando está activo el integrado, la conexión es muy sencilla como para que pudiera estar defectuoso algún componente, además de que todos son pasivos.

Posiblemente sea el integrado, pero necesitarías checar primero con un trazador dónde se pierde la señal.

Saludos


----------



## Razorback

*Apollo*, me explicás como es eso de "checar primero con un trazador dónde se pierde la señal"  
Que es un trazador, hay otra forma de comprobarlo?....tené en cuenta q soy aficionado...Muchas Gracias 

Ah...otra cosa, la señal de audio la saco directamente de un equipo (no line), en donde van los altavoces....está bien así?


----------



## Apollo

Hola Razorback:

Un trazador es un pequeño amplificador para pruebas, con el vas siguiendo (trazando) la señal hasta que llegas al punto donde se pierde.

Mhhh  no es muy recomendable utilizar la salida de las bocinas, ya que tiene mucha potencia como para meterla a otro amplificador, porsiblemente si subiste demasiaod el volumen se quemó el integrado y por eso no te suena nada, siempre se utiliza la salida de ínea o de los audífonos para este tipo de aplicaciones.

Saludos


----------



## mda1961

Hola, disculpen la intromisión, pero estaba leyendo que el amigo tiene problemas con el circuito amplificadorficdor, yo hace un tiempo arme uno de cuatro canales para la PC de un amigo y uno de los canales solo sufrio el toque de los dedos sin hacer masa en una de la entradas de los cuatro canales, automaticamente se quemo el TDA, previo terrible ruido del altoparlante, así que no me costaría creer que si se le inyecta señal de un amplificador (watts), en lugar de un volt pico a pico (al menos mi circuito viene para eso) de una fuente de linea como puede ser la salida "LINE" de una placa de PC ó de una lectora de CD o DVD puede haberse quemado, en mi caso se alimentó con un transformador de fuente partida +25V (-0) -25V a 4 amper, saludos.


----------



## Clar0scur0

Hola, bueno antes que nada queria felicitarlos, me ayudaron en  varias cosas solo con leer.

Necesitaria saber si alguien tiene el diseño de la plaqueta de este amplificador de 100w con dos tda7294, busque a morir y no la encontre, probe de hacerla pero no me sale (tampoco se que simbolo usar para los tda). http://www.guitarraonline.com.ar/electronica/100W.htm

Muchas Gracias
Saludos


----------



## zopilote

El IC amplificador TDA7294, presenta dificultades en  su  funcionamiento en puente,  he armado placas con el TDA7294 en sistemas stereo, y he notado que son IC  que fácilmente son dañados por la estática (tengo dos piezas sin daños aparentes), la calidad de sonido es muy buena, he intentado hacer el amplificador que mencionas, pero no lo hice al encontrar en la Red que el IC revienta en modo Bridge, y que la mejor manera de hacerlo es utilizando el TDA7293, el mismo fabricante lo recomienda para hacerlo en Bridge (yo recien voy a comprobarlo).  Si quieres la placa aqui lo puede encontrar.
http://maryus17.freeservers.com/photo4.html
y los comentario que no funciona en 
http://bogdan.alexandru.rusu.googlepages.com/home 
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?postid=342615 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/pop-al-encender-2-tda7294-puente-6469/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7294-5240/

suerte en tu proyecto

----------
zopilote


----------



## Clar0scur0

Hola zopilote, gracias por la ayuda.

Espero que no me pase nada de lo que le paso a esa gente, hable con un miembro del foro que lo hizo y le salio bien, hasta me dio el pcb y me dijo que no me iba a arrepentir con este amplificador.
Lo armo y posteo el resultado.
Saludos.


----------



## Razorback

Les cuento que cambié el TDA7294 por otro nuevo, con la misma pcb y ningún problema...funciona perfecto....Gracias por su interés.

= me hizo romper la cabeza. Aún no se que pudo haber pasado con el otro integrado, ya que tome las mismas precausiones. Salu2 a todos.


----------



## Pelo

che, disculpame, pero estoy por hacer la potencia, queria saber si el circuito del mute /st-by es necesario o no, gracias


----------



## zopilote

Esa parte del circuito es muy necesaria, es para poner en funcionamiento el CI.


----------



## gonpa

que me recomiendan con estos integrados ? quiero armar una etapa d potencia para armar un aplificador para guitarra si alguien me ayuda con este proyecto le agradeceria mucho.si a alguien le interesa tengo muchos circuitos con pcb y todo de efectos, pres para viola etc salu2


----------



## gonpa

buenas espero que les interese este amplificador y me comenten q tal es y si es fiable la calidad y si no tendra problema con los 7294 en puente por favor ayudenme!jeje lo saque de esta pagina .http://61.70.96.216/tda7294mult-btl.htm.tiene varias cosas interesantes al pcb la lo tengo diseñado en tango pcb tebgo todo listo casi solo falta que me diga si me conviene armar este u otro con un stk4044v o un tk086 por fa me cuentan


----------



## zopilote

He usado el IC TDA7294 , nunca le he conectado en puente, te dire que se comporta bien considerando su pequeño tamaño, da un buen sonido y su esquema lo saque de una pagina similar,y le puse como amplificador de bajo. Así que es tu desición, pues los integrados que mensionas todos funcionan.


----------



## gonpa

muchisimas gracias zopilote ahora una consulta mas me convendria usar el stk 4044 por el bajo ruido y distorcion verdad? por que no c que tal es el 7294 con respecto ala distorcion tene en cuanta q es para una guitarra electrica desde ya muchas gracias se q soy mdio jodido pero quiero asegurarme por que no tengo mucha guita para arrepentirme jeje salu2


----------



## zopilote

Por la distorsion no te preocupes, piensalo bien es una guitarra electrica (no un sensor medico)
y  tienes que amplificar  ruido.


----------



## gonpa

ok capas q me tire por los 7294 perotengo miedo de q exploten como dicen aqui en el foro, me podrias decir si el circuito q esta en la pagina q puse antes no tendre problemas de este tipo yo lo voy a disipar a los 7294 con un disipador de 30cm x 10.5cmy este iva a ir afuera del chasis que opinas?


----------



## jona88

holis, estuve leyendo un poco... queria cntarles que yo amo este CI. tengo un amplificador cuadrafonico con ellos (1 tda7294 por canal) lo tengo funcionando hace mas de 1 año, con un transformador de 30 + 30 y 5A. A este amplificador le he hecho de todo, le conecte diferentes tipos de parlantes, a veces sin querer le hice cortos a la salida, pero ninuno de ellos se quemo jamas. Me encanta como amplificador de audio ya que tiene buena calidad de sonido y lleva muy pocos componentes. Otra que siemrpe que lo he armado ha funcionado, nunca renegue con nada. Lo que si una sola vez lo arme en puente, y como algunos dicen, no funcionaba muy bien, asiq los arme por separado y listo. Otra cosa que tienen que tener en cuenta es que SI o SI cuando se usan estos integrados en puente, el parlante que le pongan tiene que ser de 8 ohm, sino es seguro que los integrados se queman o revientan por sobrecarga. Bueno saludos, yo lo recomiendo, no como amplificador puente, sino como amplificador con 1 solo integrado por canal, funciona toda la vida y tiene muy linda calidad de sonido.


----------



## dkns

jona88 dijo:
			
		

> holis, estuve leyendo un poco... queria cntarles que yo amo este CI. tengo un amplificador cuadrafonico con ellos (1 tda7294 por canal) lo tengo funcionando hace mas de 1 año, con un transformador de 30 + 30 y 5A. A este amplificador le he hecho de todo, le conecte diferentes tipos de parlantes, a veces sin querer le hice cortos a la salida, pero ninuno de ellos se quemo jamas. Me encanta como amplificador de audio ya que tiene buena calidad de sonido y lleva muy pocos componentes. Otra que siemrpe que lo he armado ha funcionado, nunca renegue con nada. Lo que si una sola vez lo arme en puente, y como algunos dicen, no funcionaba muy bien, asiq los arme por separado y listo. Otra cosa que tienen que tener en cuenta es que SI o SI cuando se usan estos integrados en puente, el parlante que le pongan tiene que ser de 8 ohm, sino es seguro que los integrados se queman o revientan por sobrecarga. Bueno saludos, yo lo recomiendo, no como amplificador puente, sino como amplificador con 1 solo integrado por canal, funciona toda la vida y tiene muy linda calidad de sonido.



hola que tal Jona, acabo de terminar de armar mi cto estereo con estos integrados y estoy teniendo el problema de que se me sobrecaliente mucho el integrado y el sonido de salida es en extremo bajo, vaya un celular tiene mas volumen imaginate, no se si tu me pudieras ayudar, si en tu experiencia habras pasado por algo similar y me puedas decir como lo solucionaste, te comento que use los integrados por separado, NO bridge..

y te comento por si influyera.. 

que mi fuente es de +/- 20v a 5A, y el integrado lo tengo unido a un disipador de mas o menos buen tamaño con un ventilador directo y aun asi hierve esa cosa, la vdd no se como no se ha quemado porque hasta el momento en todas las pruebas sigue sonando aunque con poco volumen, de hecho pienso que la falta de volumen se esta llendo en ese sobre calentamiento

bueno ante todo gracias.


----------



## jona88

Hola como estas! bueno la verdad que nunca en la vida tuve drama con estos C.I. siemrpe que los arme funcionaron bien. Tendrias que fijarte si no son "falsos" o sea si son de buena calidad. Tambien tendrias que fijarte si el circuito en general esta bien y no tienes un corto a la salida... o si no tienes un corto entre las pistas de la plaqueta... En cuanto a la fuente es algo bajo el voltaje pero igualmente tendria que tirar sus buenos 40W sobre 4ohm con ese voltaje. Te recomiendo que revises bien el circuito y te fijes en todo. Prestale mucha atensión a la parte de mute - standby tmb. Buenos espero que tengas suerte! saludos


----------



## Leitox

wenas!.miren aca les dejo un amplificador en el q se han conectado dos integrados 7294 para obtener una potencia de 100w espero q les sirva http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp100/index.htm


----------



## santiago

ya se hablo sobre ese amplificador, y a mi manera de verlo, los amplificador en puente no va, ya que andan como no deverian, fuera de régimen, prefiero mil veces un amplificador a transistores de 100w que entre otras cosas te va a salir menos y te va a durar mas.

saludos


----------



## Cacho

Acá tenés el datasheet con todos los datos.
Saludos
Cacho


----------



## antonhy2009

Alguien nesecita la verision estereo conmutable a bridge?


----------



## marvel

Aca hay una version de aplicacion en puente del TDA7294: http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_amp300.php Esta probado, incluso hay un video de como funciona en la misma pagina, o pueden mandarle un mail al administrador de dicha pagina para preguntarle, como hice yo...

Todavia no lo arme, pero cuando pueda me compro los componentes...

En la datasheet se propone un esquema para usar el integrado en version de alta eficiencia.


Espero que les sirva...

P.D: gonpa tenes algun circuito de delay o reverb para armar? Yo encontre varios, pero no consigo los componentes aca en argentina...


----------



## santiago

me voy a poner a diseñar la conmutable a bridge, alguna recomendacion?

saludos


----------



## marvel

santixman, te referis al circuito que puse yo? Si es asi puedo recomendarte un par de cosas que averigué, calculé y pensé:

- La minima carga que podes ponerle es de 8ohm. En este caso, la fuente (maxima recomendada) debería ser de +-25vcc. El consumo en amperes sería de 4,2A con una potencia de salida de 150wRMS
  Con una carga de 16ohm, la fuente (max recomendada) debería ser de +-35vcc. El consumo sería de 3,9A con una potencia de salida de 170wRMS.
Te recomiendo que entres a la datasheet y veas los gráficos para el modo puente.. En la versión a 16ohm, se tiene un resultado bastante mejor en cuanto a la T.H.D. (por ejemplo, con f=1khz, en la versión a 8ohm, a los 120w tenes casi una THD del 10%, mientras que en la versión a 16ohm, a los 140w tenes casi una THD 1%) Yo pensaba hacerlo a 8ohm en un principio, pero viendo ese gráfico me parece que me quedo con la version a 16ohm, ya que, se puede pensar como que, a la misma potencia, tenes 10 veces menos de THD, importante, no?

- Para poder usar la parte de muting/stby tenes que agregar un switch antes del diodo rectificador de los 18vac que descargue a masa. En la datasheet propone un circuito similar, y todavía no decidí cual sería mas conveniente, pero basicamente el tao del RC no tiene mucha diferencia en ambos esquemas...

- El administrador de la pagina de construyasuvideorockola.com me dijo (entre otras cosas): "Yo lo prove como dice el datasheet y no me funciono bien el amplificador, por lo que encontre esta otra configuracion y me gusto."

-El puente de diodos rectificador deberia ser de 3 veces la corriente nominal, o sea 12,6A para 8ohm; 11,7A para 16ohm o un poquito mas.

-Fusibles de 5-6A a las entradas de alimentacion de los TDA.


Espero que te sirva! Saludos y cualquier cosa avisame!


----------



## santiago

una sola cosa hay que puentear
un capacitor de 22 uf nada mas

el diodo y ese quilombo es solo para tener un conector, yo le dejo el mute y stby a vcc para toda la vida, si nesecito cortar, cortoalimentacion, el capacitor es c2, ya que r2 en bridge va a masa derecho, y no cpn el cap en serie, en bridge, ya probe parlantes de 4 omhs y anda bien, la impedancia no es un problema, segun un datasheet que tengo yo

saludos


----------



## marvel

santixman, que datasheet tenes? quisiera ver las curvas a 4ohm y que alimentación necesitaría (fijate que agregue unas palabras en el post de arriba..)

Osea ya lo tenes armado? Q tal anda? 

Esto dice en mi datasheet: "Another application suggestion is the BRIDGE
configuration, where two TDA7294 are used, as
shown by the schematic diagram of figure 25.
In this application, the value of the load must not
be lower than 8 Ohm for dissipation and current
capability reasons.
A suitable field of application includes HI-FI/TV
subwoofers realizations.
The main advantages offered by this solution are:
- High power performances with limited supply
voltage level.
- Considerably high output power even with high
load values (i.e. 16 Ohm).
The characteristics shown by figures 27 and 28,
measured with loads respectively 8 Ohm and 16
Ohm.
With Rl= 8 Ohm, Vs = ±25V the maximum output
power obtainable is 150 W, while with Rl=16
Ohm, Vs = ±35V the maximum Pout is 170 W."


Saludos!


----------



## santiago

perdon me equivoque eran 8 Ω la carga que dice mi data, pero lo probe, con 35 simetricos  en 4 omhs y bridge y 0 problemas siempre le pongo disipadores tamaño radiador scania igual jajaja

ya tengo ganas de agragarle unos tr a la salida para bajar la impedancia, la verdad que este amplificador es muy versatil y util ademas que suena muy bien, en puente y solo

saludos


----------



## marvel

ah ok, entonces con un buen disipador debería bancarse una impedancia mas baja, no?

Si armas eso de los transistores a la salida, postealo porfas, porque no tengo idea como se hace eso, y me gustaría poder implementarlo para mejorar el amplificador...


----------



## santiago

mañana lo armo en protoboard con algun tip o 2n que tenga por ai

saludos 
pd mejor si en bridge no bajas de 8 omhs la impedancia


----------



## marvel

Ok, entonces despues si en algun momento podes, subi el esquema de como quedaría (y si queres agregarle una pequeña explicacion, mucho mejor  )

Che, no es por ser malo, pero...





> ya se hablo sobre ese amplificador, y a mi manera de verlo, los amplificador en puente no va, ya que andan como no deverian, fuera de régimen, prefiero mil veces un amplificador a transistores de 100w que entre otras cosas te va a salir menos y te va a durar mas.
> 
> saludos



Me parece que cambiaste de opinion!   Jejeje!   


Saludos maestro!


----------



## santiago

sige sin gustarme y odio los amplificador en puente por que trabajan hastta los ejes, pero al ser tan practico, y fiable me la juego con este, ademas tiene buena calidad, pero sigue sin ser lo correcto

saludos


----------



## marvel

Jajajaja que orgulloso que sos viejo! 

Che, una ultima pregunta, la parte del muting/stby que propone el de construyasuvideorockola, implementa el tema del "antipop" de encendido? Si te fijas en la datasheet te muestra como sería la secuencia con el muting y el stby para crear el retardo para los parlantes...


----------



## santiago

no te compliques, el antipop, es nomas que conectar el mute y stndby derecho, juntos a la alimentacion, nada mas, yo le ago un antipop con un rele y un 555 para que no joda, a todos los amplificador se lo hago

saludos


----------



## marvel

Ok, igual supuestamente asi como esta debería funcionar la onda del antipop... Igual si no funciona le hago uno aparte y listo, pero justamente te preguntaba para no complicarme haciendo uno aparte jaja..

Che bueno, me voy a dormir.. Si podes y tenes ganas, cuando tengas mas o menos el esquemita de la parte de los tr a la salida postealo asi lo veo...

Gracias che! Saludos y exitos!


----------



## gca

Hola 
Alguno tiene el esquema del PCB para 4ohms de este aplificador.
Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## telesur

No es verdad que este amplificador con 2 tda7294 explota es mas funciona un lujo en audio es de excelente es mas este integrado tiene proteccion le pones en corto los cables de parlante y no se quema


----------



## dack_alex

oye marvel revise ese pcb y el tamaño no se si esta bien, podrias revisarlo para ver si esta bien  o si hay que ampliarlo o no se, hay te encargo


----------



## hipatetik

Les dejo lo que dice el datasheet sobre Mute-Stby del TDA7294 (fijense en el data que hay un grafico de la recomendación para activar Stby y Mute, en orden secuencial). También está la forma de activar las dos mediante un solo "pin" (cosa que les dejo adjunta para que vean) y además remarqué la forma que dice el datasheet que se activa o desactiva Mute-Stby, sacado del circuito de alta eficiencia que figura en el data. La idea es usar lo que se uso en ese circuito pero en la versión simple del TDA7294.  Ahh, tambien va un PCB que encontré, versión mono y simple (nada de puente ni estereo). Saludos.


----------



## Luis1342

Hola,y con está secuencia se puede reducir el ruido que hacen las bocinas a la hora de encenderlo
saludos gracias por los archivos


----------



## hipatetik

ls1342 dijo:
			
		

> Hola,y con está secuencia se puede reducir el ruido que hacen las bocinas a la hora de encenderlo
> saludos gracias por los archivos



La verdad no estoy seguro, pero se me hace que para que no salga el "pop" que normalmente hacen los amplificador al suministrarsele voltaje  es 
1º) arrancar con mute-sby activadas desde un principio (osea, sin sonido total), y 2º) despues unos milisegundos luego de que el V+ subio de 0 al voltaje que tiene que tener (la parte del gráfico en donde la función de V+ crece hasta hacerse constante), desactivar mute y stby. Pero sinecramente no probe, aunque en teoría, al estar activadas mute y stby desde el principio (osea, antes de conectar V+), no debería salir sonido. Prueben. Saludos.


----------



## hipatetik

santiago dijo:
			
		

> una sola cosa hay que puentear
> un capacitor de 22 uf nada mas
> 
> el diodo y ese quilombo es solo para tener un conector, yo le dejo el mute y stby a vcc para toda la vida, si nesecito cortar, cortoalimentacion, el capacitor es c2, ya que r2 en bridge va a masa derecho, y no cpn el cap en serie, en bridge, ya probe parlantes de 4 omhs y anda bien, la impedancia no es un problema, segun un datasheet que tengo yo
> 
> saludos



Una duda para no implementar un solo conector, no le hace nada dejarlo por siempre conectado? POrque estoy probando esas cosas.


----------



## ramirojujuy

Amigos, acabo de armar el modo puente y como dice el datasheet sí funciona. 

Claro que funciona, sin embargo me gusto poco y nada. El audio más o menos. Pierde fidelidad. En cuanto a la potencia, bueno me paso algo de locos y haber si alguien puede explicarmelo. Le conecte un jvl de 10 watt y le di  al maximo, nunca se quemo o el parlante es muy bueno o el ci es muy inteligente y regula la potencia en función de no se que.   2 prueba, le conecte una caja que no supera los 30 watt reales y a pesar de que sonaba, ero todo un engaño  ya que el augudo se disparaba y creaba una falsa sensación de potencia. Al desconectar el agudo y el medio, el grave era muy suave. Y los ci levantaban temperatura y me creaba la ilusion ohoho esta consumiendo, pero sin embargo todo era muy suave. 

Con un tester y su zonda para medir temperatura, me di que en minimo levantaba maso 25 grados
y al darle casi al maximo por 5 minutos trepaba hasta los 70 grados. Y en esa temperatura máxima como que notaba una suerte de distorsión pero muy leve. La solución un coler de 12v de fuentes de pc, esos de 6 cm de diametro. Bueno con esto la temperatura nunca paso de 30 grados. Ojo probado en dias frios. Donde la maxima era maso de 19 grados.  

El diagrama que use fue el original de ST microyalgo modo puente, tal cual. Lo que le agregue y sacado de otro diagrama fue en la salida pata 14 una resistencia de 8.2 ohm en paralelo con una bobina (10 vueltas con alambre de 1 mm nucleo de aire y diametro de 6.3 mm). Con esto logre mejores grabes. Sumado simpre sobre la pata 14 una resistencia de 2.7 ohm conectado en serie a una capacitor .1 o 104 a masa, digo tierra no -v. 

Pero no tiene potencia, suena muy suave. Probandolos en modo independiente o sea mono, tambien es muy suave. Digo en mono son 50 watt y en puente por lo menos 70 o 80 watt. Y nada, suave. 

La carga de la caja es de 4ohm, le puse una de 8 jugando con más parlantes hasta obtener los 8 ohm y peor se puso más suave.

Y si se preguntan que transformador use bueno ahi va, costo 80 pesos en jujuy y lo hace electro e.s.r transformadores jujuy, es de 27+27 por 5 amperes.   En realidad encargue uno de 25+25 x 5 amperes y me dieron este. Yo considere que estaba dentro de la tolerancia ya que según lei le van desde 12+12 hasta 35+35. Y bueno dos volts de más no me venian mal, y más si todo era un fracaso. Me serivian para otro proyecto.

El audio lo tomo de la salidad out de la compu, sin más. No les hablo del diseño porque es el mismo del datasheet hasta la placa es la misma.  Más ese agregado que mencione.

Lo triste y al margen de todo y esto es error humano, se me quemaron los ci.  Si, por repasar las pistas con estaño puentee con la punta del soldador la pista de la pata 9 con el -v, y bueno salio un chispaso. El transformador estaba apagado pero obvio que quedo carga en los electrolititcos. Despues de ese chispaso no arranco más. Llegan los 33+33 pero en las patas de mute y stamby obtengo un voltaje negativo como de -12v. Y cuando estaba todo ok, medi y esto lo recuerdo bien como 20ytantos voltios + en esas patas. Asi que se me cag...el mute y el stamby de los dos ci y por eso no arranca más. La verdad no me arrepiento ya que me decepciono. Y pensar que estos ci los compre como hace 5 años con la esperanza de algún día armar el proyecto. Por lo pronto tengo pensado armar otro proyecto de 100 watt pero a base de transtores para ver si los ci me mintieron o si 100 watts asi de suave van.

Los ci en jujuy duelen 20 pesos hoy, puede que me anime y compre uno para sacarme del todo las dudas y corroborar la potencia real. No se como dicen aquellos que le funciono que sacan buena potencia, yo no lo note. Escuche potencias de 150 +150 y la verdad que hacen bulla. Yo crei ingenuamente que con esto llegaba maso a ese umbral y ni soñando suena igual. Un parlantito de 30watt quedo pidiendo más y ese jvl de 10 watt y 3 pulgadas  que bramaba y ni calento ni se quemo.

Bueno esta fue mi experiencia y no explotan como dicen. Considero que lo arme con lo que se pide, este ci consume según averigue 2.2 a y con 5a estaba en el rango. 

Si me escriben les cuento más.

Las fotitos pronto las subo. Y no son como los muchachos del foro postean, casi industriales estas son bien caseras demodo que se ve lo real del proyecto. 

Suerte para todos nos vemos


----------



## hipatetik

Ojo que de estos CI hay Truchos...yo probe uno, siguiendo al pie de la letra lo del datasheet, con un parlante chico y +-25V y se escuchaba muy muy bajo (peor que un TDA2002), despues lo probé con una fuente +-35V 4A y explotó no bien lo conecté (y las conexiones estaban bien)... pero el original tira muy bien (en bridge no se, al menos deberia mover algo)...explotan...al menos los que son fake...los originales no se...
saludos


----------



## ramirojujuy

Hpatetik, tienes razón. Respecto de que explotan, acabo de comprar 2 st 7294 aparentemente buenos y sorpresa uno exploto y el otro tiene una distorción horrible. Y lo peor al precio nada barato de 25 pesos cada uno.  Ahora como saber si son buenos o malos, quien sabe....

Como saberlo? estos estaban bien serigrafeados y sin embargo no anda ni uno. Que clavo y culpa de estos chinos que truchean todo...


----------



## hipatetik

mmm, ademas de la serigrafía, me parece que el peso y algunos detalles de terminación los pueden diferenciar (El que me explotó decia "Singapur" y creo que no tenia el logo de ST)... ahora estoy probando uno,aparentemente original (Dice ST, tiene el logo y ademas está escrito en checo o en polaco o en algo parecido), que anda muy bien (no medí los watts pero mueve fuerte, le mando la señal de un MP4 directo al maximo de volumen, sin pre,  y aun sigue sin distorsionar). Respecto a la potencia...el data dice que tiran minimo 60W sobre 8ohms...mmmmmmmm...la verdad no sé...y eso que estoy probando con  un bafle de centro musical y un transformador de +-25V 4A.
Acá los conseguí a $20, pero sí, salen caros...pero son hi-fi. Por ahi se obtiene mejor potencia (y capaz calidad. aunque dudo que lo supere) con unos buenos mosfets, pero eso ya es otra cosa (bias, quiescent, current y todas esas cosas para calibrar...). Hoy dia está todo truchado...por ahi es más culpa de los importadores, proveedores y casas de electrónica que para "abaratar costos" compran esos repuestos fake (con las cosas de muy baja potencia no hay tanto problema, p. ej un 555, pero con cosas como los TDA estos sí...)
Saludos.
Edito1: Dejo para el que quiera un diseño compacto, en una placa de 5x5, no chequié nada, pero creo que en teoría esta bien.
Edito2: Un consejo: conviene probar primero con una fuente mas chica, y con una lámpara en serie, por las dudas, si todo sale bien, pasar a la fuente que va a usar.


----------



## hipatetik

Hay algo que nunca entendí...un TDA7294 de supuestamente 60-70W 8ohms viene en un encapsulado Multiwatt15. Ahora, un STK, esos que tienen los centros musicales pero de una potencia similar al TDA (si ya se, es otro fabricante y todo eso) viene en un encapsulado mucho mas grande (4  veces masomenos mas grande).Por qué será esto? Sera cierta la potencia de estos TDA? He visto un STK de 50W andando, y es impresionante lo que tira. Ahora, el TDA7294, es como si tirara menos... será? Será por algo que los STK de esa potencia vienen en cápsulas mas grandes (y pesan mas)?


----------



## Cacho

hipatetik dijo:
			
		

> Hay algo que nunca entendí...un TDA7294 de supuestamente 60-70W 8ohms viene en un encapsulado Multiwatt15. Ahora, un STK, esos que tienen los centros musicales pero de una potencia similar al TDA (si ya se, es otro fabricante y todo eso) viene en un encapsulado mucho mas grande (4  veces masomenos mas grande).Por qué será esto? Sera cierta la potencia de estos TDA? He visto un STK de 50W andando, y es impresionante lo que tira. Ahora, el TDA7294, es como si tirara menos... será? Será por algo que los STK de esa potencia vienen en cápsulas mas grandes (y pesan mas)?



Un 4048 por adentro es así (este parece ser falso, pero los originales se ven parecido)

Eso explica la diferencia de tamaño, y al ser discreto se entiende la diferencia de calidades, ¿no?.

Saludos


----------



## hipatetik

Entiendo. Una vez desarmé un STK y se veía algo así como lo que mostras (aunque nunca me puse a verlo en detalle, jeje). Ahora, respecto a la potencia, me sigue quedando la duda del TDA7294...confio en que en condiciones ideales puede tirar 50-60W, aunque hasta ahora probé con uno y si bien tira fuerte, no sé si serán 50 o 60W. Seguramente un wattímetro me sacará la duda, jeje. Lo estoy probando sin pre, solamente la salida de un MP4 a máximo volumen, y no distorsiona, es como si diera para mandarle un poquito mas de señal en la entrada.seguiré probando. cacho muchas gracias por aclarar lo del stk. Saludos.


----------



## ramirojujuy

En mi caso el primer par de tda 7294 que compre decian st tda7294, el st como es el logo se st. En cuanto al resto venia impreso como viene impreso las fecha de vencimiento en los champu, una letra como a puntitos, como la que se usa en los tickes de los supermercdos. Bueno Esos cuando los armer por 1 ves pechavan pero como ya dije no me quemo un triste jvl de 2 pulgadas. Los otros 2 que compre dician st bien puesto y tda 7294 con letra normal, nada raro. Y sin embargo el primero es como que irvio y le salio un liquido de dentro, el otro sonaba muy distorcionado, cosi con eco.

Y ahora que los tengo que comprar no se com distinguer entre uno bueno y uno malo
Se me hace que nadie sabe cual es el bueno o el malo
Ni el que los vende


----------



## Cacho

De nada Hipatetik


----------



## hipatetik

ramirojujuy dijo:
			
		

> Y sin embargo el primero es como que irvio y le salio un liquido de dentro, el otro sonaba muy distorcionado, cosi con eco.



al mio tambien le salio como un liquido negro de adentro, parecía brea, jaja, es cierto.  

Yo estoy haciendo un amplificador estero con 2 de estos TDA, un pre tda1524 y una minimixer para micrófonos dinámicos. Termino con eso, si todo va bien, y abandono los TDA (bah, no los abandono ,paso a otro cosa), paso (espero) a las cosas mosfetianas transistorizadas (que no son tan hi-fi pero son bien ruidosas)   

Saludos


----------



## dack_alex

alguien a probado o tiene un circuito parecido a este

aaa se me paso, es conmutable de 1x200 watts a 2x100 watts


----------



## Luis1342

Hola foro aqui de nueva cuenta y con una duda,pienso armar este amplificador en versión estereo con dos TDA7294,es decir un integrado para cada canal,la fuente la he terminado ya con un transformador 12/0/12 a 5A.
con el rectificado y filtrado me da voltajes cercanos a los +18/0/-18,con esta fuente pienso hacerlos trabajar.
la duda que tengo es si esta fuente me podra servir,debo decirles que no pretendo sacarle toda la potencia a estos TDA´s aunque no se si sea posible con ese voltaje que pienso aplicarles y por decirlo así  "programar" (no se si sea correcta la expresión) el integrado a que me maneje una potencia menor a la que ofrece de 50/70watts.
este ampli pienso usarlo en mi habitacion que es pequeña.
espero haberme explicado bien
saludos foro


----------



## MFK08

Lindo banco de condensadores...aver como suena luego el ampli..


----------



## Luis1342

MFK08 dijo:


> Lindo banco de condensadores...aver como suena luego el ampli..



gracias por tu comentario MFK08,mañana haré la prueba con los dos modulos,haber que sale,si todo va bien y mis integrados no son truchos y no hay errores  haber que tal suena
saludos!!!!!


----------



## Luis1342

Hola foro,aqui dejo una foto del prototipo con dos TDA7294 en estereo que vengo diciendo desde hace ya un tiempo.
los puse a trabajar casi con 18/0/-18 con 5A(es un poco menos) y 2.5A para cada modulo,se los conecte a unas bocinas automotrices de 6  1/2 sin bafle,de verdad que apesar de no ser la super potencia y no sacarle toda la potencia a los modulos me gusto como suena,espero en estos dias subir un video para que vean como se escucha,por lo mientras les dejo mis "arañas" en lo que se prepara el pcb
Gracias!!!


----------



## Luis1342

Hola foro,aqui les dejo un video el prototipo funcionando,me di cuenta hasta ahora que los tdas no son piratas (truchos) funciono bien,nada se quemo 
falta el impreso y calcular el valor correcto para el disipador con el tema de Cacho sobre los disipadores en audio clase AB.
aqui se los dejo con una canción de Air Supply,¿que opinan suena bien o debo cambiarle algo antes del montaje final?.
saludos,muchas gracias foro!!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h33AhdYMlGk


----------



## gokudesm

hola queria saber si alguien me puede pasar algun pcb del tda7294 que funcione para pasarlo a mano a a la plaqueta y despues al acido porque hace un monton que compre las cosas y estoy buscando algun pcb que sea facil de pasar a mano,
gracias


----------



## edusonido

leitox dijo:


> wenas!.miren aca les dejo un amplificador en el q se han conectado dos integrados 7294 para obtener una potencia de 100w espero q les sirva http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp100/index.htm




yo loi arme y anda joya , terrible bestia el ampli ese



Luis1342 dijo:


> gracias por tu comentario MFK08,mañana haré la prueba con los dos modulos,haber que sale,si todo va bien y mis integrados no son truchos y no hay errores  haber que tal suena
> saludos!!!!!



espectacular sonido !! recomendable


----------



## dandany

que hay que meter -vcc para cancelar el mute y standby??? o MASA poruqe estoy confundido!!


----------



## edusonido

dandany dijo:


> que hay que meter -vcc para cancelar el mute y standby??? o MASA poruqe estoy confundido!!



hola!!! que tal  agarra el mute y stand bi  y lo mandas a positivo  y ahia arranca el amplificador  y  si los mandas a masa  se apaga el amplificador saludos . te digo por que yo lo arme , saludos y que anden bien vos y el amplificador



			
				edusonido dijo:
			
		

> hola!!! que tal  agarra el mute y stand bi  y lo mandas a positivo  y ahia arranca el amplificador  y  si los mandas a masa  se apaga el amplificador saludos . te digo por que yo lo arme , saludos y que anden bien vos y el amplificador



seria lo mismo mandarlo a masa o a -vcc


----------



## dandany

no no arranco para mi se uqemo el integrado..nose que pasa qe no quiere arrancar por el parlante no sale ni dc ni nada el integrado calienta normal con disipador 36º pero bueno lo hce con el pcb del tipo este..

http://www.stavebnice.richardvacula.com/select.php?link=PT002 
en ves de ponerl os interruptores hice un puente...y luego mande mute y standby a vvc+ y ni anda...


----------



## Luis1342

dandany dijo:


> no no arranco para mi se uqemo el integrado..nose que pasa qe no quiere arrancar por el parlante no sale ni dc ni nada el integrado calienta normal con disipador 36º pero bueno lo hce con el pcb del tipo este..
> 
> http://www.stavebnice.richardvacula.com/select.php?link=PT002
> en ves de ponerl os interruptores hice un puente...y luego mande mute y standby a vvc+ y ni anda...



Hola,tambien checa las pistas del pcb,ya que ahi se ve que algunas de ellas estan muy pegadas,quiza haya algún corto por ahi
saludos


----------



## dandany

naa ya lo queme el decapante me hizo tremendos cortos....yo nuca hiba apensar eso salio todo una espumita y me cruzo todas las pists un desastre mañana compro integrado y placa nueva...pero que piensan uds esa bien la placa esa?


----------



## Luis1342

Bueno por fin de mucho tiempo he logrado hacer el PCB para mi ampli he de contarles que tuve muchas pruebas fallidas al hacer esta PCB,finalmente aqui esta funcionando,ahora solo falta el otro canal,he de decirles que los usare con 17-0-17,ya lo probe y funciono aqui les dejo las fotos
muchas gracias a todos por sus valiosos post sobre estos integrados así como a mnicolau por postear su plantilla multiwatt15 que me sirvio de guia
aqui les muestro gracias
opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas 
felices fiestas!


----------



## dandany

pasame le pcb amigo es lo que buscooooo!!! porfavor! te agradesco desde luego  pcb y donde van los componentes...Por curiosidad porque este modelo no lleva lo capacitores de 1000 microf??


----------



## Luis1342

dandany dijo:


> pasame le pcb amigo es lo que buscooooo!!! porfavor! te agradesco desde luego  pcb y donde van los componentes...Por curiosidad porque este modelo no lleva lo capacitores de 1000 microf??



Hola gracias por preguntar dandany,mira estos no se los puse pues decidi que todo el filtardo lo llevará la fuente de alimentación (checa mi album de fotos ahi tengomi fuente) y me da alrededor de 18,000uf por rama,así que por eso no los inclui,este circuito funciona bien,he conectado permanentemente el mute/stdby al positivo de la fuente(gracias a lo que he leido aqui en el foro)
como te comento lo tengo funcionando a 17/0/17 y a 5A (2.5A para cada integrado)
aqui te adjunto el archivo del pcb en PCB WIZARD
para hacer los puentes utiliza cables con aislante,para los puentes pequeños podrias ocupar alguno de esos alambres de redes o telefonia,para los dos principales de la alimentación en las fotos  de unos posts mas arriba es uno amarillo y uno rojo,ocupe de los sobrantes de las fuentes de pc
algo muy importante debe estar bien aislado el TDA del disipador usa mica y grasa siliconada  y el aislador de plastico alredeor de orificio del integrado (lo saque de una fuente de PC tambien) para saber que esta todo bien con ese detalle ya montado checa con tu multimetro en la posición de continuidad que entre en disipador de calor  y la entrada de voltaje -V pines 8 y 15 no haya continuidad.
para imprimirlo dale en la opcion de _solder side artwork 
_al transferirlo  acuerdate que saldra en posicion opuesta a las imagenes que te adjunte,como guia ten en cuenta que el pin numero 1 se conecta a tierra
los pines 5,11,12 no estan soldados al pcb los deje al aire pues no se ocupan

saludos felices fiestas


----------



## dandany

Buenas..muchisimas gracias por la gentileza de aportar todos estos datos y el pcb ni bien ya instalo el Pcb Wzard lo reviso e imprimo  gracias por todos aah!! y feliz navidad ehhh!! saludines!!


----------



## spartak007

Hola 

mi nombre es omar y les escribo de mexico distrito federal y soy un fiel aficionado a la electronica desde *QU*e tenia 10 años   (desarmaba todos los aparatos de mi casa  y disfrutaba sacandomotorcitos y foquitos ) ahora tengo 17  y el motivo de mi molestia es pedirle a el capo de Luis1342 *QU*e porfavor me pueda dar una ayudadita con la lista de componentes de su pequeño gran poder con el TDA7294. ya consegui la pcb de la respuesta dada a dandany pero lo *QU*e no encontre fue la lista de componentes asi *QU*e les pido de favor *QU*e me puedan ayudar 
les agradecere infinitamente .
Un abrazo fuerte para toda la grandiosa comunidad de foros de electronica 
Felices Fiestas a todos


----------



## Luis1342

spartak007 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> mi nombre es omar y les escribo de mexico distrito federal y soy un fiel aficionado a la electronica desde ke tenia 10 años   (desarmaba todos los aparatos de mi casa  y disfrutaba sacandomotorcitos y foquitos ) ahora tengo 17  y el motivo de mi molestia es pedirle a el capo de Luis1342 ke porfavor me pueda dar una ayudadita con la lista de componentes de su pequeño gran poder con el TDA7294. ya consegui la pcb de la respuesta dada a dandany pero lo ke no encontre fue la lista de componentes asi ke les pido de favor ke me puedan ayudar
> les agradecere infinitamente .
> Un abrazo fuerte para toda la grandiosa comunidad de foros de electronica
> Felices Fiestas a todos



Hola Omar,el diseño y los componentes lo saque de la misma hoja de datos de el TDA7294 (un canal) 
y son :

*2 capacitores electroliticos de 22uf (el voltaje de estos debe superar el voltaje con que lo alimentes)

2 capacitores electroliticos de 10uf (el voltaje de estos debe superar el voltaje con que lo alimentes)

3 resistencias de 22 kilo ohms a 1/4 de watt 

1 resistencia de 680 ohms a 1/4 de watt

1 resistencia de 10 kilo ohms a 1/4 de watt

1 capacitor de poliester de 470nf

2 terminales con 2 tornillos para circuito impreso

1 terminal con 3 tornillos para circuito impreso

*solo como nota te comento que los capacitores que lleva en la alimentación el diseño original (los 2 de 1000uf y los 2 pequeños de 100nf) no los coloque en este impreso,estos los deje para la fuente de alimentación que es la que los llevara junto con el puente rectificador.
 se recomenda que el máximo voltaje +v/0/-v sea de 25/0/-25,yo lo tengo con 17/0/-17 a 2.5A para cada TDA y si funciona.
veo que eres de México DF,te recomiendo compar tus TDA en tiendas como master electronica o en ag electronica,ya que los que he adquirido ahi no me fallarón esto te lo comento pues como se ha comentado en este tema hay integrados de este tipo que son falsificados...
ahi nos comentas que tal te fué......
Felices fiestas


----------



## spartak007

gracias Luis3412 

Eres la ley carnal muchas gracias de verdad ahora mismo a hurgar en mi bodega para encontrar todos los componentes de mi pequeño deshuesadero gracias de verdad 

 y si puedo ayudaros con algo no duden en pedirlo

gracias gracias gracias Felices fiestas


----------



## Luis1342

spartak007 dijo:


> gracias Luis3412
> 
> Eres la ley carnal muchas gracias de verdad ahora mismo a hurgar en mi bodega para encontrar todos los componentes de mi pequeño deshuesadero gracias de verdad
> 
> y si puedo ayudaros con algo no duden en pedirlo
> 
> gracias gracias gracias Felices fiestas



de nada,comentanos que tal te fue
saludos,que estes bien


----------



## mufo

jona88 dijo:


> holis, estuve leyendo un poco... queria cntarles que yo amo este CI. tengo un amplificador cuadrafonico con ellos (1 tda7294 por canal) lo tengo funcionando hace mas de 1 año, con un transformador de 30 + 30 y 5A. A este amplificador le he hecho de todo, le conecte diferentes tipos de parlantes, a veces sin querer le hice cortos a la salida, pero ninuno de ellos se quemo jamas. Me encanta como amplificador de audio ya que tiene buena calidad de sonido y lleva muy pocos componentes. Otra que siemrpe que lo he armado ha funcionado, nunca renegue con nada. Lo que si una sola vez lo arme en puente, y como algunos dicen, no funcionaba muy bien, asiq los arme por separado y listo. Otra cosa que tienen que tener en cuenta es que SI o SI cuando se usan estos integrados en puente, el parlante que le pongan tiene que ser de 8 ohm, sino es seguro que los integrados se queman o revientan por sobrecarga. Bueno saludos, yo lo recomiendo, no como amplificador puente, sino como amplificador con 1 solo integrado por canal, funciona toda la vida y tiene muy linda calidad de sonido.



jonas me gustaria saber si tienes el diagrama que usaste para el cuadrafonico...
en el datasheet esta el diagrama pero la verdad es que como no soy muy capo en electronica no se donde van conectados las funciones stand-by y mute.

si alguien me puede ayudar con un diagrama que funcione... ya que he leido muchos
casos que arman y no les funciona
muchas gracias


----------



## mufo

Razorback dijo:


> Les cuento que cambié el TDA7294 por otro nuevo, con la misma pcb y ningún problema...funciona perfecto....Gracias por su interés.
> 
> = me hizo romper la cabeza. Aún no se que pudo haber pasado con el otro integrado, ya que tome las mismas precausiones. Salu2 a todos.



estimado, hay muchos diagramas en internet de ese CI que no funcionan
agradeceria si enviaras el diagrama que usaste tu porfavor, y si es posible
el PCB jejeje que estoy muy interesado en armar ese amplificador.
muchas gracias



edusonido dijo:


> yo loi arme y anda joya , terrible bestia el ampli ese
> 
> 
> 
> espectacular sonido !! recomendable



hola... yo también quiero armar ese amplificador
ojala pudieras mandarme diagrama y pcb porfavor!
muchas gracias.
pregunta
lo armaste bridge o solito?


----------



## Luis1342

mufo dijo:


> donde van conectados las funciones stand-by y mute.



Hola,ambas se conectan a la rama de voltaje positivo +V,para hacer la versión cuadrafonica supongo que el compañero hizo cuatro amplificadores mono por separado alimentandolos con un solo transformador
usando el buscador y leyendo los temas sobre este integrado aprenderas mas sobre el hay muchos temas sobre el mismo y un tema donde el compañero Cacho responde dudas muy basicas sobre el mismo
saludos!!

aqui el tema

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-100-watts-18471/


----------



## iamkbra

Luis1342 dijo:


> Hola Omar,el diseño y los componentes lo saque de la misma hoja de datos de el TDA7294 (un canal)
> y son :
> 
> *2 capacitores electroliticos de 22uf (el voltaje de estos debe superar el voltaje con que lo alimentes)
> 
> 2 capacitores electroliticos de 10uf (el voltaje de estos debe superar el voltaje con que lo alimentes)
> 
> 3 resistencias de 22 kilo ohms a 1/4 de watt
> 
> 1 resistencia de 680 ohms a 1/4 de watt
> 
> 1 resistencia de 10 kilo ohms a 1/4 de watt
> 
> 1 capacitor de poliester de 470nf
> 
> 2 terminales con 2 tornillos para circuito impreso
> 
> 1 terminal con 3 tornillos para circuito impreso
> 
> *solo como nota te comento que los capacitores que lleva en la alimentación el diseño original (los 2 de 1000uf y los 2 pequeños de 100nf) no los coloque en este impreso,estos los deje para la fuente de alimentación que es la que los llevara junto con el puente rectificador.
> se recomenda que el máximo voltaje +v/0/-v sea de 25/0/-25,yo lo tengo con 17/0/-17 a 2.5A para cada TDA y si funciona.
> veo que eres de México DF,te recomiendo compar tus TDA en tiendas como master electronica o en ag electronica,ya que los que he adquirido ahi no me fallarón esto te lo comento pues como se ha comentado en este tema hay integrados de este tipo que son falsificados...
> ahi nos comentas que tal te fué......
> Felices fiestas



aamigo . podrias pasar el pcb de tu fuente ? voy a usar tu pcb del ampli , y sino  tengo que modificarlo para agregarle los capacitores que vos pusiste en tu fuente . gracias amigo


----------



## Luis1342

iamkbra dijo:


> aamigo . podrias pasar el pcb de tu fuente ? voy a usar tu pcb del ampli , y sino  tengo que modificarlo para agregarle los capacitores que vos pusiste en tu fuente . gracias amigo



Hola,buen dia como estás iamkabra,mira,el PCB de la fuente lo hice a mano osea a plumin y tiras de masking tape,hice 2 PCB el primero de mayor tamaño lo hice para los capacitores de filtrado,puse 4 por rama de 4700uF a 25V y otros más adicionales de 100nF para cada rama,6 en total para cada rama,el segundo pcb más pequeño fué para el puente rectificador.
todo lo uni mediante cables haciendolo así

transformador(12v/0/12v)-->pcb puente de diodos 15A--->pcb capacitores de filtrado 4 de 4700uF a 25V y 2 de 100nF 6 en total por rama y terminal con 3 tornillos 
la salida de voltaje es de +17V/0/-17V

en verdad es incomodo trabajarlo así (empece por armar la fuente hace ya casi un año  es por eso que me lo avente así por temor a cortos)

en estos dias pienso hacerla nuevamente pero ahora con el programa
puente y filtardo en la misma pcb y agregar una terminal mas en lugar de tener las dos unidas mediante cables

si deseas hacerla como la tengo subo las fotos

saludos que estes bien!


----------



## iamkbra

ok luis hacela con el pprograma y desp*ués* me la pasas  me seria de gran ayuda  desde ya gracias  un abrazo


----------



## Luis1342

iamkbra dijo:


> ok luis hacela con el pprograma y desp*ués* me la pasas  me seria de gran ayuda  desde ya gracias  un abrazo



ok aqui la subire en cuanto la termine
saludos


----------



## iamkbra

bueno luis , una preguntita ... cuantos watts te tira el ampli con el trafo de 17 0 17 ?


----------



## Luis1342

iamkbra dijo:


> bueno luis , una preguntita ... cuantos watts te tira el ampli con el trafo de 17 0 17 ?



hola iamkbra,es un transformador de 12/0/12 de voltaje de AC a 5A y me entrega +17/0/-17 de DC,viendo el grafico de el datasheet del TDA7294 con esa alimentación que lo tengo (si no me equivoque en la interpretación de lectura del gráfico)
a 8 Ohms me de entre 18W y 20 W a 4 Ohms me da entre 30W y 32W jiji es poquito hasta eso 
Ahora con el que me dices de 17/0/17 aunque creo es un valor más comercial el 18/0/18 de AC tendrias más o menos +23/0/-23 de DC a la salida con 8 Ohms tendrias entre 30w ó 32w y con 4 Ohms tendrias casi los 50w,sabes creo que ese integrado lo tendrias muy bien trabajando con ese voltaje de 18/0/18 de AC 
una duda
¿cuanta potencia requieres?

creo que este suena bien hasta los 60W  o 70Wcon un solo integrado
saludos


----------



## iamkbra

solo preguntaba porqe tengo un trafo de 12 0 12, que al rectificar da 17 0 17 , queria saber que potencia daba a ese voltaje . quizas compre un trafo un poco mas grande . nose voy a ver jaj ,


----------



## Luis1342

iamkbra dijo:


> solo preguntaba porqe tengo un trafo de 12 0 12, que al rectificar da 17 0 17 , queria saber que potencia daba a ese voltaje . quizas compre un trafo un poco mas grande . nose voy a ver jaj ,



Hola iamkbra,así lo tengo trabajando a ese voltaje +17/0/-17  de DC
a 8 Ohms me da entre 18W y 20 W y a 4 Ohms me da entre 30W y 32W,el transfomador que uso en AC es de 12/0/12 a 5A
saludos


----------



## iamkbra

joya luiss , espero a que hagas la fuente para empezar con el proyecto  un abrazo


----------



## Luis1342

iamkbra dijo:


> joya luiss , espero a que hagas la fuente para empezar con el proyecto  un abrazo



ya en estos dias iamkbra,ya tengo todo en cuanto lo tenga terminado y funcionando por aqui lo subimos para quien le pueda ser util 
saludos


----------



## enao

Que tal foreros estoy por utilizar el tda7294 para 4 subwoofer de 90w, claro que no voy a conectar los 4 subwoofer al mismo ampli sino que pienso poner 4 de ellos uno para cada subwoofer ahora quiero preguntarles si me recomiendan este amplificador o conocen otro amplificador con RL= 6 ohms ya que esa es la impedancia de mis bocinas.

salu2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

enao dijo:


> Que tal foreros estoy por utilizar el tda7294 para 4 subwoofer de 90w, claro que no voy a conectar los 4 subwoofer al mismo ampli sino que pienso poner 4 de ellos uno para cada subwoofer ahora quiero preguntarles si me recomiendan este amplificador *o conocen otro amplificador con RL= 6 ohms ya que esa es la impedancia de mis bocinas*.



     
Y que problema hay con que sean parlantes de 6 ohms? En la medida que no excedas la disipación de potencia del amplificador, no hay ningun problema en usarlo. Para esa impedancia de carga, vas a tener que usar - como máximo -  +/-35V CC, pero yo usaría menos, así que si te conseguís un trafo de 24+24V CA, vas a tener +/-32V CC y cerca de 80W de pico.


----------



## ZedHqX4

Disculpen, estaba analizando las especificaciones de este integrado para hacer uno en puente, pero se me ocurrio ponerle un switch de 2 posiciones para hacerlo tambien stereo, pero me surge una duda con esto:







Como se puede ver en la entrada de +V, hacia ambos CI, va hacia los pines 7 y 13, pero en uno ocupa unos capacitores de 220nf y 2200uf, mientras que en el otro va la conexion directa, ahora bien, mi preguna: 
1.-¿Es necesario que en la conexion en puente no tenga esos capacitores? y en caso de poder usarlos.... 
1.5.-¿Podria usar los mismos para ambos? Veo que en la entrada de -V estan conectados en esa forma, asi que yo me imagino que si.
2.-Otra duda, veo que en el pin 2 del segundo integrado manda una resistencia de 22k al conector positivo del parlante, ¿es necesaria?, es que de no serlo, podria facilmente hacer las conexiones con el switch para pasar de modo normal en estereo, a modo  puente

P.D.: El circuito es el que viene en la pagina del datasheet


----------



## Luis1342

hola,los capacitores de 2200uF y 220nF si son necesarios,aunque estos puedes sacar y ponerlos en la fuente de alimentación por separado,el que si no puedes retirar es la resistencia de 22k,pues es la que disminuye o incrementa la ganancia en el ampli,si la quitas,puede que no se escuche
saludos


----------



## Luis1342

hola amigos
les comento que este ampli anda muy bien,pero jeje me surgio un problema con uno de mis modulos pues el dia de hoy ya no funciono como referencia lo que recuerdo que le hice fué que sin querer inverti la polaridad,es decir conecte el +v del tda al -v de la fuente y el -v del tda al +v de la fuente,esto fué con la fuente desconectada de AC pero con la carga que le quedaron a los capacitores si le llego por que cuando conecte el cablecito al borne salio una chispita en el borne,el ic no exploto ni nada,esta entero,de hecho si funciono a la primera y ya lo habia probado muchas veces para sospechar que sea falso.
el manual del IC dice que tiene protección contra cortos y sobre temperatura
yo creo que si lo queme en menor grado pues revise muchas veces el pcb,saque los pocos componentes que lleva y todos los medi,medi continuidad a pistas y puentes y nada anormal
¿creen que mi error de conexión haya sido la causante de la falla en el IC?
saludos,muchas gracias


----------



## giannix

Hola, quisiera armar el amplificador en puente que sugiere el datasheet para usarlo con una guitarra electrica. 
Alguien tiene el PCB de este? y, Como puedo lograr sacarle la maxima potencia?
Gracias!!!


----------



## A.V.

Hola gente, hacía años que usaba estos IC, pero a fin del año pasado compre unos 15 (en argentina) para armar amplificadores y eran todos falsos, los devolví luego de quemar 2. Arrancan, pero a la primera mínima exigencia se cortan. Fuí a comprar a otro lado y tenían la misma partida....terminé por usar componentes discretos
Hay que asegurarse bien que sean originales.
Saludos


----------



## Electron772

Hola luis ,buen proyecto felicidades una pregunta estos esquemas son tipo mono verdad. Es que no entiendo para la entrada del transformador ,lleba deribacion central? De antemano gracias.


----------



## Tavo

giannix dijo:


> Hola, quisiera armar el amplificador en puente que sugiere el datasheet para usarlo con una guitarra electrica.
> * Alguien tiene el PCB de este?* y, Como puedo lograr sacarle la maxima potencia?
> Gracias!!!


  En este post solo está en modo simple, tal vez Mariano se atreva a hacer el Bridge. Me interesaría mucho más, ya que tengo que hacer un ampli para bajo eléctrico, y con el modo simple no me alcanza...

Saludos!


----------



## Luis1342

Electron772 dijo:


> Hola luis ,buen proyecto felicidades una pregunta estos esquemas son tipo mono verdad. Es que no entiendo para la entrada del transformador ,lleba deribacion central? De antemano gracias.



hola amigo Electron772,disculpa la tardanza,están en versión mono,solo que ahi muestro la sección del amplificador,ya que toda la fuente la he hecho por separado ahi va el transformador el rectificado y los capacitoes,esta un poco raro,pero lo hice así a la segura
cualquier duda no dudes en preguntar
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tavo10 dijo:


> En este post solo está en modo simple, tal vez Mariano se atreva a hacer el Bridge. Me interesaría mucho más, ya que tengo que hacer un ampli para bajo eléctrico, y con el modo simple no me alcanza...



Modo bridge?
Usá dos en modo "simple" más esto: http://sound.westhost.com/project14.htm
y tenés el bridge en 3 minutos.


----------



## Tavo

Ahora lo miro eduardo, muchas gracias por el link!

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

El 7294 trae en el datasheet el esquema para conectar dos en puente, con la ventaja de que no necesitás un adaptador externo (y doy fe de que montado "en el aire" ya funciona bien).

Si ya hay un PCB para el modo simple, la opción de EZ es buena (si no la mejor), pero diseñar una en puente con el esquema del data no es tan difícil... A ver los interesados en construirlo, un poco de trabajo...

Saludos


----------



## Luis1342

Cacho dijo:


> El 7294 trae en el datasheet el esquema para conectar dos en puente, con la ventaja de que no necesitás un adaptador externo (y doy fe de que montado "en el aire" ya funciona bien).
> 
> Si ya hay un PCB para el modo simple, la opción de EZ es buena (si no la mejor), pero diseñar una en puente con el esquema del data no es tan difícil... A ver los interesados en construirlo, un poco de trabajo...
> 
> Saludos



hola cacho,me "aviento" la misión en modo puente,quiza no me quedé tan prolijo como el de Mariano en el modo simple,solo una duda antes de comenzar ¿si me trabajara si lo ocupo con 18/0/18 a 5A totales en mi fuente actual para mis dos modulos 
saludos gracias!!


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> El 7294 trae en el datasheet el esquema para conectar dos en puente, con la ventaja de que no necesitás un adaptador externo (y doy fe de que montado "en el aire" ya funciona bien).
> 
> Si ya hay un PCB para el modo simple, la opción de EZ es buena (si no la mejor), pero diseñar una en puente con el esquema del data no es tan difícil... A ver los interesados en construirlo, un poco de trabajo...
> 
> Saludos



Te voy a ser sincero, Cacho.
Yo había empezado a hacer el PCB *en modo simple* de este ampli. Pero al ver el PCB de Mariano, me desilucioné. Me tiró por lejos, no tengo tanta cancha con el PCB Wizard... El PCB de este quedó poco más que perfecto...
Y menos que menos me va a salir el bridge. Sería una GRAN ayuda que él publique el .pcb del archivo, ahí si me animo a hacerlo, pero no le gustó mucho la idea... (todavía no entiendo bien porqué)

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

tavo10 dijo:


> Y menos que menos me va a salir el bridge. Sería una GRAN ayuda que él publique el .pcb del archivo, ahí si me animo a hacerlo, pero no le gustó mucho la idea... (todavía no entiendo bien porqué)
> Saludos!



Es simple, he visto más de una vez gente en otros lados, que agarraba el .pcb original que yo subía, le colocaba su nombre en la placa y listo.. subía eso como aporte y obviamente diseño suyo... 
De ahí que no publico más los originales, por lo menos que haga el esfuerzo de copiarlo...

Hay que practicar mucho los pcbs y de a poco van saliendo cada vez mejor, como todo...

PD: me parecía ver algo raro en este post.. con razón, si no es el tema que yo abrí . Muy viernes ya...

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Luis1342 dijo:


> ¿si me trabajara si lo ocupo con 18/0/18 a 5A totales en mi fuente actual para mis dos modulos


En puente con 18+18V (son +-25V) anda perfecto. La corriente... anda justo para uno, con un lindo banco de condensadores (4700uF o más por rama). De todas formas, aprovechá que los condensadores de 35V son relativamente baratos.


tavo10 dijo:


> ...no tengo tanta cancha con el PCB Wizard... El PCB de este quedó poco más que perfecto...


Ya te lo dijo Mnicolau: A practicar, que si porque hay alguien al que le sale mejor no hacemas las cosas...

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Mariano dijo:
			
		

> Es simple, he visto más de una vez gente en otros lados, que agarraba el .pcb original que yo subía, le colocaba su nombre en la placa y listo.. subía eso como aporte y obviamente diseño suyo...



Claro, es entendible lo tuyo. Yo me recalentaría si me hacen eso. Hay que dar los créditos al que lo hizo y se sentó varias horas trabajando...
La verdad, lo lamento por vos Mariano si alguna vez te pasó...

@Cacho:
Cada vez estoy mas vago para trabajar en PCB Wizard. La última placa que hice fue hace más de un mes. Tengo muchos proyectos hechos, terminados, tendría que compartirlos con la comunidad algún día. Entre ellos hice, todos con su PCB correcto:
* Amplificador de 60W componentes discretos, diagrama por demás confiable, Cacho sabe.
* Amplificador con TDA2009 estéreo.
*  Amplificador con TDA2003 estéreo y mono. Muy muy prolijo.
* Amplificador con TDA2050. Este es una modificación al que subió Mariano, pero lleva su nombre "mnicolau". Pistas mas anchas y mejor distribución de componentes.
* Led intermitente con 555.
* Preamplificador para micrófono tipo Electret.

Como verán, los proyectos no son "avanzados", salvo el ampli de 60W R.E. Sound. Ese me llevó mas de una semana, con varias modificaciones y acomodos. Quedó muy prolijo.
El resto de las PCB, son muy simples, y mas que nada para novatos. Algunos los hice a pedido, por ejemplo los 2003 y 2009. Y me quedaron.
El "LED Intermitente con 555" es un proyecto de este foro.

Bueno, si les interesa algo, lo subo son problemas!
Saludos.
PD: Si, ya se Cacho. Es offtopic, pero me dió lastima borrar el mensaje, movelo a donde quieras... menos a moderación.. por favor...


----------



## Electron772

Bueno el circuito TDA7294 puede trabajar asta con 50 voltios maximo,
yo tengo conectado amplificador en modo stereo con una fuente de 35-0-35 a 6 amperes
y funciona muy bien.


----------



## david2009

yo lo tengo en una  fuente de 28 x 28 y rectificado me da +38-38.  

Electron 772 La tuya son  35 -0-35 sin rectificar?


----------



## Electron772

Si asi es David2009 ya rectificado me da los 35-0-35 voltios,pero tu fuente esta bien ,porque estos circuitos soportan maximo 50v.


----------



## david2009

aparte cuanto mas grande la fuente en volt. mas watt tira.  pero  no pasandose de voltaje. 


¿cuanto AMPERES tendria que ser lo minimo y recomendable? 
para alimentar dos tda con un traformador de 28x28  que rectificado me da -38+38 para q de los 100 wat en 8 ohms


----------



## Electron772

david2009 dijo:


> aparte cuanto mas grande la fuente en volt. mas watt tira.  pero  no pasandose de voltaje.
> 
> 
> ¿cuanto AMPERES tendria que ser lo minimo y recomendable?
> para alimentar dos tda con un traformador de 28x28  que rectificado me da -38+38 para q de los 100 wat en 8 ohms[/QUO
> 
> La corriente esta bien pero si bas alimentar 2 tda con 6 amperes trabaja bien y un tda 3 amperes.


----------



## wattalex

yo arme u n par de amplis con el 7294  con un voltaje de +-45v a 8a es un transformador toroidal y jala muy vien  y pues no jenera mucho calor,  de disipador le puse un angulo de aluminio, solo le puse un capacitor de 10000 por  rama y listo.  en estos dias pongo las fotos


----------



## maxi1330

en la hoja de datos del tda7294 estan ambos circuitos, el que pedis y tambien el de su configuracion en puente.
sino aca esta el que subio mnicolau https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7294-pcb-34045/#post277439
yo tengo armado el circuito con los 2 tda7294 en puente y anda muuy bien


----------



## wattalex

yotengo 2 tarjetas amplificadoras con ese integrado en pues  jalan muy vien lo que si  nadamas tabajan con bocinas de 8 ohms

los integrados estan en puente


----------



## wattalex

apenas hace una semana arme un  ampli con  2 tda 7294 en puente     y funciona de 10 suena fuerte  y claro  y sin ningun tipo de distorcion arme  2 placas de una los ci son originales y de la otra son piratas me di cuenta que son piratas por que se les esta borrando  las letras aparte de eso generan mas calor  y consumen mas corriente pero pues si  funcinana en puente, ahora  es cosa de conseguir integrados  originales jejejeje que dificil no???


----------



## dandany

buenas tardes,yo arme como 6 veces la plaqueta con un reactificador de media onda que daba casi 90v de rama a rama al limite lo tenia jajajaja me daba unos 90w 100w tiraba un eminence alpha 15 de 150w al mango en una cajita sellada pero a la larga empieza como a fallar el integrado con tanto voltaje empieza a hacer un ruido insoportable como un tuuuummm a corriente continua tocando la resitencia 680ohm con el dedo se para el ruido pero tiraba unos 90w.


----------



## joako666

Quiero compartir con ustedes este PCB para poder hacer el amplificador con tda7294. Les paso un zip con el archivo de Corel Draw. Con el PCB, la mascara de componentes y la mascara de antisolder.  Espero les guste.

saludos


----------



## cvaz

buenas.. muy interesante el thread..
yo tube la oportunidad de comprar 25 tda 7294
en diferentes dias.. y diferentes locales.. (monte grande - lomas de zamora - capital federal, en buenos aires)el precio varia entre $13 y $25 y es verdad que los venden sin saber que son truchos... y al precio que ellos quieren..

estoy moviendo en este momento un ampli de (supuestamente) 90W+90W lograndolos con 1Tda7294 para cada canal... y trafo de 28+28 4A
no se que potencia exacta tiene realmente la salida.. ya que no tengo forma de medirlo :/
lo estoy probando con 2 parlantes Moon 300RMS 600peak.. y suena exelente..

el circuito que hice lo saque de otra web.. en donde explican como ponerlo en bridge.. y obtener 180W RMS con el mismo CI... si quieren cuelgo el pcb..
andan muy bien ambos.. (modo estereo o bridge, no swicheable)
claro que tienen que ser originales los CI ya que al obtener esa potencia calientan mas.. 

me estoy armando sistema de refrigeracion hidraulica para 4 de estos en bridge..
180Wx4 (L) me gusto.. talvz antes de hacer los otros 2 que me faltan.. me gustaria que me sugieran algo que no conosca..que sea mas conveniente ^^

hice un dibujo del logo de los cuales me anduvieron siempre que compre, el resto no me anduvo (lo que no significa que solo anden esos)...









son vectores en photoshop pero les cambie el tamaño en paint.. y quedaron feos..

un saludo muy grande..
me encanta este foro! muy util siempre que lo necesite.. 
muchas gracias a la gente que lo habita..


----------



## pipa09

cvaz dijo:


> me gustaria que me sugieran algo que no conosca..que sea mas conveniente ^^
> 
> .



Yo en mi opinion, ya que se ve que estas armando algo bastante lindo, que cambies tus parlantes, porque si con esos vos decis que se escucha muy bien, te sorprenderas al usarlo con algo de calidad!!
Unas fotos de tus amplis seria lindo!
Saludos!


----------



## gasnalu

Es cierto que andan dando vuelta por ahi tda7294 que no funcionan bien o directamente no funcionan, en mi caso tengo un amplificador con estos integrados los cuales dicen un codigo y debajo SINGAPORE. Los tengo conectado en la version puente, y te puedo asegurar que funcionan muy bien, es mas no necesitan disipador, porque ni calientan (y a plena potencia), obviamente le puse disipador porque son semiconductores de potencia, pero nada de calor, ni ruido.


----------



## dandany

Este amplificador Falla con alimentación con puente de media onda, por ahí si alguno se le ocurre no lo haga terminan haciendo un ruido muy molesto..como que se quema algún filtro interno del integrado, buena noches


----------



## jorge morales

les dejo a su consideracion este esquema amplificador para subwoofer, saludos


----------



## AKASHI

Hola colegas comparto este Amplificador con 2 TDA 7294 BTL diseñado por un colega de una pagina de Hong Kong ya fue probado y Funka espectacular, espero que algo le sea util


----------



## SERGIOD

AKASHI dijo:


> Hola colegas comparto este Amplificador con 2 TDA 7294 BTL diseñado por un colega de una pagina de Hong Kong ya fue probado y Funka espectacular, espero que algo le sea util



gracias por subirlo se ve fenomenal


----------



## borislozano07

Hola amigos yo realice el tda7294 con una bakelita normal perforada, y me funciono perfectamente. Pero esto fue hasta la 3 por ke compre 2 ic iguales y los dos me salieron dañados. el 1 se quemo se desprendió la parte d adelante y el otro realizaba un zumbido ke creí que me avía quemado el altavoz, pero fui a la tienda ke los compre y le hice el reclamo y los cambiaron y me dieron 2 nuevo pero solo 1 vez me los iban a cambiar y funciono perfectamente. Suena bastante bien y lo estoy utilizando para sub woofer. golpea fuerte se los digo se escucha a la cuadra. Tengo el otro pero no le tengo mucha fe. Quiero ver si ago. el otro pero normal con un preamplificador sencillo para altavoz.


----------



## alex078

hola me sorprende que sea bien resistente el integrado tda7294, por que para ya se quemo no me ha durado ni un mes se ha quemado de repente con fuente de solo 28voltios cuando conecte a un parlante de 10" pulg     ademas yo puse un disipador bastante grande ,aunque me gustaria saber el motivo exacto para que se quemara de repente sin calentarse mucho espero su ayuda ...!


----------



## marveto2

para la fuente de voltaje, yo tengo una de 30v 1A regulable, 
el amperaje es suficiente o tendre que cambiarle el transformador por uno de 2 o 3 amperes??
que inconvenientes abrian si lo intento hacer funcionar con 20v 1A??


----------



## ZedHqX4

Pues con 1A no te va a funcionar bien, necesitas mas amperaje, un transformador de 3A minimo diria yo


----------



## marveto2

por canal?? porque pienzo hacerlo solo con un tda.


----------



## ZedHqX4

Por canal, para tener unos 50W RMS a 8ohm con un THD del 0.5%, necesitas un transformador que entrege 80VA, esto son como +-30V y 2.5A.


----------



## marveto2

otra cosa, el voltage que hay que aplicarle es simetrico o lineal porque en comentarios amteriores dicen que lo alimentaron con +v-v pero en el diagrama que yo tengo por ningun lado dice "0v", hice un amplificador con transistores y alli si decia que tierra era 0v.


----------



## ZedHqX4

Es fuente simetrica, 0V va a GND necesitas un transformador que de 24-0-24 Vca aproximadamente para los 50W, pero con uno de 18-0-18 ya es bastante potente a 35W


----------



## marveto2

intentare hacerlo con 18-0-18 35w es suficiente para mi, me buscare un  transformador de unos 3 o 4 amperios, gracias por despejarme las dudas   ZedHqX4...


----------



## JEISONPRIETO

Buenas Noches 

amigos yo podria dejar  el mute y el stby del tda 7294 conectados a tierra con el mismo circuito que propone el datasheet  gracias


----------



## ZedHqX4

Si conectas STD-BY y MUTE a tierra, nunca va a sonar, tienes que dejarlos conectados al voltaje de +5v, te recomiendo que uses un conector de 3 pines y un jumper si no quieres usar un switch


----------



## falducin

Amigos: he visto que en la pagina construyasuvideorockola.com los amplis con TDA7294 usan una bobina y condensador en serie con el parlante, pero muchos lo arman sin esto. Alguien me puede explicar si es realmente necesario?

Muchas gracias por su atencion.


----------



## guarod

usa solo la bobina y una resistensia de 4.7 en serie con e parlante,,,


----------



## falducin

perdon, me exprese mal, tienes razon es una bobina y una resistencia de 4.7. El tema es saber si es realmente necesario porque en muchos diseños no lo usan y los amplis funcionan de la ostia.
Desde ya muy agradecido por tu respuesta


----------



## edusonido

buen dia falducin :
Tengo entendio que las bobinas esas son para proteger el amplificador de las oscilaciones que puede producir el parlante y tambien sirve para filtrar las frecuencias que son molestas para el oido humano , yo arme el amplificador de la videorockola pero no me andubo  , arme el circuito que publica pablin y anda joya lo uso para tirar dos driver y dos tweter , ay que ecualizarlo por que si no te mata los oidos , justo anoche estaba pensando en probar si habia diferencia alguna conectando esta bobina ,hoy lo pruebo y despues te cuento. 

Saludos coordiales


----------



## falducin

Edusonido: Gracias por tu respuesta. Hay algunos diseños de PCB muy buenos que no incluyen este filtro, por eso tenia la duda. Te cuento que tengo armada la fuente con un arrancador digital y los protectores de parlantes para hacer estas potencias. Cuando lo pruebes me comentas. Ni bien pueda sacar fotos y ordenar las PCBs que tengo hechas lo subo al foro por si a alguien le interesa.
Saludos


----------



## lukass

buenas yo tengo un amplificador gbr pa-800 me lo regalo mi tio resulta q este cuando lo enchufe exploto lo desarme y me di cuenta que tiene los dos tda7294 explotados,al desenchufar todas las fichas de esta plaqueta lo enchufo y creo q es untransformador de energia lo que tiene hace un ruido muy extraño y se sobrecalienta podria ser por el selector de voltaje??? quisiera saber si pueden ayudarme ya que no entiendo mucho del tema muchas gracias


----------



## SERGIOD

Esta en otro idioma pero se entiende subo el enlace para que lo revisen: 
http://320volt.com/tda7294-mini-pcb-200w/ 

*PD en el archivo rar esta la información que falta*


----------



## Ruba

Buenas a todos soy nuevo en esto y estoy totalmente pez. Yo tengo pensado crear un amplificador  con 4 TDA7294, me gustaria sacar unos 150w rms por canal. Pero no tengo nada claro que transformador tengo que usar, porque me hago un lio muy grande. No se que potencia me hace falta ¿W?, sobre el voltaje he visto desde 18v-0-18v hasta gente que usa 35v-0-35v y en cuestion de Amperios lo mismo cada uno usa uno. Me estoy volviendo loco y cuanto mas leo menos me entero. Alguien seria tan amable de decirme que transformador usar?. Pero detallado pir ejemplo. 300w 26v-026v 6 Amperios. Gracias y espero no pedir demasiado.


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

Ruba dijo:


> Buenas a todos soy nuevo en esto y estoy totalmente pez. Yo tengo pensado crear un amplificador con 4 TDA7294, me gustaria sacar unos 150w rms por canal. Pero no tengo nada claro que transformador tengo que usar, porque me hago un lio muy grande. No se que potencia me hace falta ¿W?, sobre el voltaje he visto desde 18v-0-18v hasta gente que usa 35v-0-35v y en cuestion de Amperios lo mismo cada uno usa uno. Me estoy volviendo loco y cuanto mas leo menos me entero. Alguien seria tan amable de decirme que transformador usar?. Pero detallado pir ejemplo. 300w 26v-026v 6 Amperios. Gracias y espero no pedir demasiado.


 
Hola Ruba, si esta totalmente pez le sugiero que entre a esta pagina ahi explica muy detalladamente de lo que quiere hacer el Viejo Joako estaba como nervioso,  fue uno de los primeros proyectos que saco en la Web y ha sido todo un exito, armelo funciona a la primera.

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_amp300.php




 
Hasta luego.


----------



## Ruba

Gracias por el aporte, creo que ya he aclarado mis dudas sobre el transformador que tengo que hacer. Un saludo.


----------



## Ruba

Tengo un transformador en casa y casi me serviria para el proyecto que tengo en mente, pero tengo una pequeña duda. El transformador tiene un nucleo de 3,2x7,5=24cm2 y me haria falta 19cm2 , aqui mi pregunta ¿dejo todas las chapas o quito hasta tener 19cm2? Mejor que sobren?


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

Ruba dijo:


> Tengo un transformador en casa y casi me serviria para el proyecto que tengo en mente, pero tengo una pequeña duda. El transformador tiene un nucleo de 3,2x7,5=24cm2 y me haria falta 19cm2 , aqui mi pregunta ¿dejo todas las chapas o quito hasta tener 19cm2? Mejor que sobren?


 
El Trafo para el proyecto de Construya su video Rokola es de 3.8cm x 5cm Maxima potencia es de 360W 2.21V por Vuelta con una area de 19cm2.

Digamos que si tomamos los 18V 0 18V son 36V x 5Amp=180W seria para unos 196W segun la Tabla y para potencia Maxima de 256W seria 3.2cm X 5cm, 2.6V por vuelta con Area de 16cm, si lo quiere hacer con todas de la ley hagalo asi con los 19cm de Area, pero el que tiene esta bien para el proyecto...desde que tire los 18V 0 18V AC y una buena potencia del Trafo queda pleno perfecto para el amplificador

Saludos.


----------



## Ruba

Ok muchas gracias otra vez.



Para que me quede claro de una vez. Tengo que hacer un transformador de 18v-0-18v de 12 Amperios, que conseguire haciendolo de la siguiente manera. Devanado primario cal.23-510 vueltas y devanado secundario cal14-84 vueltasen la 42 tengo que soldar otro cable y acontinuacion seguir con las otras 42 vueltas restantes del devanado secundario.  Con esto conseguiria este transformador?


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

Ruba dijo:


> Ok muchas gracias otra vez.
> 
> 
> 
> Para que me quede claro de una vez. Tengo que hacer un transformador de 18v-0-18v de 12 Amperios, que conseguire haciendolo de la siguiente manera. Devanado primario cal.23-510 vueltas y devanado secundario cal14-84 vueltasen la 42 tengo que soldar otro cable y acontinuacion seguir con las otras 42 vueltas restantes del devanado secundario. Con esto conseguiria este transformador?


 
Ruba, si asi es tienes que hacer un Trafo de 18V 0 18V a 12Amp, en el primario para España es 220V 50Hz seria con AWG No 23 o Calibre 23 son entre 510-607 Vueltas= 2.7V por vuelta seria 224V 50Hz voltaje en rango ideal, en el secundario con Tap central seria con AWG No 12 o Calibre 12 " recuerde que el Calibre 14 soporta 8Amp el Calibre 12 Soporta 13Amp" son 42-50 Vueltas para los 18V y nuevamente otras 42-50 Vueltas para los otros 18V, tambien recuerde que para hacerlo con Tap central hay 2 formas de hacerlo y una de ellas es que debe ir el Alambre doble la mas comun para usar, bueno en el Tutorial lo explica muy bien, los calculos estan bien para una potencia de 216W hasta un Maximus de 360W

Hasta luego.


----------



## Ruba

.Muchas gracias por tu ayuda. Te lo agradezco mucho


----------



## Ruba

Pues otra duda sobre el montaje del transformador me trae por aqui.
He visto los transformadores toroidales y me surje una duda.
¿Alguno de estos me podria valer?. Dejo los enlaces y si alguien es tan amable de contestar se lo agradeceria.
-http://www.diotronic.com/pasivos/transformadores/toroidales/toroidal-2x18v-2x6-94a-250va_r_95_10711.aspx
-http://www.diotronic.com/pasivos/transformadores/toroidales/trafo-toroidal-225va2x18v_r_95_13964.aspx
Un saludo.


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto la siguiente informacion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion sobre el tema, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion sobre el tema, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este esquema, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion sobre el tema, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion, saludos


----------



## svartahrid

Según leo, el TDA7294 se puede usar en configuración de puente, sólo que al hacerlo te ves obligado a usar a la fuerza impedancia de 8 ohms, dado que impedancias menores sobre esfuerzan demasiado a los integrados. Si se quieren usar 2 o más integrados para aumentar potencia, lo mejor es usar el TDA729*3*, el cual se puede poner en paralelo, uno en configuración master, y tantos como quieras en configuración esclava, logrando obtener altísimas potencias en incluso bajas impedancias. Por ahí en el datasheet del 7293 se menciona todo esto.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade

Saludos. He armado un par de amplificadores de TDA7294 en puente.  Trabajan muy bien. Es cierto que deben trabajar en 8 ohms. Entregan 170W  teoricos y si se arma la versión stereo son mas de 300W reales. He  visto que se le pueden agregar un 2SC5200 y un 2SA1943 en la salida y  que supuestamente dobla la potencia de salida (permitiendo cargas de  menor resistencia). Incluso he visto una version de este circuito en  modo puente y supuestamente entrega mas de 400W en 4Ω. ¿Alguien los ha probado?

Anexo unas foto del ultimo TDA7294 Bride que construi.





En la siguiente ignoren que la plaqueta dice 75W. Lo puse para molestar a un amigo de la escuela.









Esta basado en el diseño de Saytronic.


----------



## Burand

Hola amigo le quedo muy bien, se ve de buena calidad, que pena de donde esres, pues yo soy de Colombia y me gusta mucho la electronica enfocada en sonido. Y me gustaria hacer este ampli, o almenos intentarlo. Ya vi el pdf de Saytronic y se ve diferente a suyo. Como lo hiciste.


----------



## Burand

EME_JuanAndrade dijo:


> Saludos. He armado un par de amplificadores de TDA7294 en puente.  Trabajan muy bien. Es cierto que deben trabajar en 8 ohms. Entregan 170W  teoricos y si se arma la versión stereo son mas de 300W reales. He  visto que se le pueden agregar un 2SC5200 y un 2SA1943 en la salida y  que supuestamente dobla la potencia de salida (permitiendo cargas de  menor resistencia). Incluso he visto una version de este circuito en  modo puente y supuestamente entrega mas de 400W en 4Ω. ¿Alguien los ha probado?



Hola amigo como estas, yo estoy desde colombia, he tratado de hacer un ampli parecido al que usted armo, pero creo que me quedo mal por que se me calientan mucho los integrados sin tanciquiera conectar el parlante, bueno la idea es tratar de hacer el suyo, pero me saltan varias dudas, el en pdf no se diferencias que tipo de condensadores son los pequeños por que los electrolificos se ven desde lejos, jeje, y como hiciste la fuente para este por que tengo ganas de usar el trafo del ampli anteriormente mencionado, que me da 18x18volt ac. 

Muchas gracias por tu atencion y saludos desde Colombia...


----------



## Fogonazo

Burand dijo:


> Hola amigo como estas, yo estoy desde colombia, he tratado de hacer un ampli parecido al que usted armo, pero creo que me quedo mal por que se me calientan mucho los integrados sin tanciquiera conectar el parlante, bueno la idea es tratar de hacer el suyo, pero me saltan varias dudas, el en pdf no se diferencias que tipo de condensadores son los pequeños por que los electrolificos se ven desde lejos, jeje, y como hiciste la fuente para este por que tengo ganas de usar el trafo del ampli anteriormente mencionado, que me da 18x18volt ac.
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu atencion y saludos desde Colombia...


¿ Estas hablando de esta placa ?


----------



## Burand

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Estas hablando de esta placa ?



Hola amigo buen dia, si que pena, pero me saltan varias dudas acerca de esta placa comparada con la del pdf que nos da *Saytronic* es diferente por que en este se ve una resistencia de 30k y 4 condensadores de 0.56uf y 0.22uf, que en la placa que usted muestra no son los mismos, si quere le dejo el pdf para que mires jeje, y estos condensadores son ceramicos o de poliester.
Lo otro es que en mi amplificador fallido utilice un transformador de 18x18 volt AC, puedo utilizar este con el amplificador que usted hiso, por que las referencias que da Saytronic me indica que si, y como hiciste la fuente de poder, ya que en las fotos que muestras no se alcanza a ver.

Muchas gracias...


----------



## DOSMETROS

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/capacitores-uso-audio-mitos-realidades-15697/


----------



## Fogonazo

Burand dijo:


> Hola amigo buen dia, si que pena, pero me saltan varias dudas acerca de esta placa comparada con la del pdf que nos da *Saytronic* es diferente por que en este se ve una resistencia de 30k y 4 condensadores de 0.56uf y 0.22uf, que en la placa que usted muestra no son los mismos, si quere le dejo el pdf para que mires jeje, y estos condensadores son ceramicos o de poliester.
> Lo otro es que en mi amplificador fallido utilice un transformador de 18x18 volt AC, puedo utilizar este _*con el amplificador que usted hiso*_, por que las referencias que da Saytronic me indica que si, y como hiciste la fuente de poder, ya que en las fotos que muestras no se alcanza a ver.
> 
> Muchas gracias...



  ¿ Cuando/Donde comenté que había realizado este amplificador ?

220nF: Poliester
560nF: Poliester

Las diferencias de valores *NO* son significativas y *NO* van a afectar el funcionamiento.

Con un transformador 18-0-18Vca consigues unos ±25Vcc un poco bajo ara mi gusto, pero totalmente aceptable.


----------



## Burand

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Cuando/Donde comenté que había realizado este amplificador ?
> 
> 220nF: Poliester
> 560nF: Poliester
> 
> Las diferencias de valores *NO* son significativas y *NO* van a afectar el funcionamiento.
> 
> Con un transformador 18-0-18Vca consigues unos ±25Vcc un poco bajo ara mi gusto, pero totalmente aceptable.



Que pena supuse que las fotos eran de un ampli que usted mismo habia hecho, de hecho por las fotos es que me interese en tratar de hacerlo tambien.

Ok, ya entendi el tema de los condensadores, pero la resistencia de 30k del pdf es diferente a la 2K7 que aparece en la plaqueta que muestras en las fotos.


Mucha gracias por la informacion *Fogonazo*.


----------

